# Pregnancy Documentaries?



## stella123

Does anyone know of any good documentaries to watch on conception through to birth?
I've seen The Great Sperm Race, Inside The Womb, The Business of Birth and Life's Greatest Miracle.
I don't have Sky, therefore can't access Home and Health documentaries

Thanks :)


----------



## mandaa1220

I love the Business of Being Born... but thats on your list I think


----------



## RoyalPython

stella123 said:


> Does anyone know of any good documentaries to watch on conception through to birth?
> I've seen The Great Sperm Race, Inside The Womb, The Business of Birth and Life's Greatest Miracle.
> I don't have Sky, therefore can't access Home and Health documentaries
> 
> Thanks :)

I dont have Sky either, I have BT vision, do you know if I can find any of these on there? I absolutely loved One Born Every Minute but its over :growlmad:


----------



## morri

Maybe you find something on BBC iplayer :)


----------



## cloud9

i loved one born every minute too i watched all the extra videos online that might be an option for you? also there is a website called mybirth.tv showing videos. i love discovery home and health - baby story, babes in the wood, babys room... from here to maternity is a particular fave!!! slightly off topic -there was a documentary on last night which i didnt watch called i didnt know i was pregnant!! women who go full term with no weight gain, symptoms etc!! imagine that


----------



## stella123

i wonder if i can find somewhere online that has those docs, i'd like to see the didn't know i was pregnant ones!
yeah i watched the extra one born every minute videos online, wonder if they'll do a second series?x


----------



## cloud9

the i didnt know i was pregnant looked slightly put on though! i watched a little bit of it then had to switch over to glee lol i'll see if its on again tonight and watch it in full!
i really hope they do a second series of one born every minute, it was really successful so i think they will! such a good idea. try mybirth.tv though it has birth diary videos similar to those on one born every minute - it kept me amused for an afternoon lol!


----------



## stella123

i've just clicked on now, looks like i'm spending my afternoon watching lots of birth videos
they joy of being unemployed...haha xx


----------



## cloud9

haha yup :) i finished work earlier than i had planned to for the wedding and baby planning, so im the same at the moment - nothing to do but endlessly stalk pregnancy forums and watch birth videos! enjoy lol


----------



## RoyalPython

cloud9 said:


> i loved one born every minute too i watched all the extra videos online that might be an option for you? also there is a website called mybirth.tv showing videos. i love discovery home and health - baby story, babes in the wood, babys room... from here to maternity is a particular fave!!! slightly off topic -there was a documentary on last night which i didnt watch called i didnt know i was pregnant!! women who go full term with no weight gain, symptoms etc!! imagine that

Thats so strange :| how is it possible! No belly? nothing?

and Stella, I THINK THEY ARE :) i saw adverts for it. Also a new one is coming out this june/july, they were recruiting mommy to be in my area. If only I was pregnant :blush:


----------



## stella123

really? aww brilliant!

now completely addicted to mybirth.tv thanks to cloud9!
can see my whole week being spent watching homebirthing videos! :)


----------



## cloud9

i know i dont understand, surely they would gain weight?! something! but these women had nothing - one was even on the pill!! lol

well, there is always the next series they might be recruiting again when you are pregnant! :) although would you do it? i'm not sure i'd be able to cope with the cameras while being in labour!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

May I suggest searching for videos on the internet??

I think there is a Home and Health has there own website, maybe you find somethig usful on there??

:thumbup:


----------



## stella123

i'd appear on mybirth.tv as as a volunteer doula i try promote natural birth as best as possible, however i wouldn't like a home birth. i'd like to be in a home from home setting, as if complications were to arise i could be quickly transfered to the higher risk unit.

i've nearly ran out of videos all ready
what will i watch next?! haha


----------



## cloud9

theres a bit on there to upload your own videos! babycentre have good videos i like watching all of the cartoon style ones of the baby growing inside!

my MIL works in a maternity unit and said its surprising the amount of people that come in with their birth plan all set out and it get scrapped! she also said mostly people go for an epidural - if they dont its because they've had a quick labour and didn't have time to get one lol! i'm up for anything as long as it's safe just see what happens on the day. when i lost because i was into my 2nd trimester and well over 12 weeks i had to get a medical removal which induces labour - for 3 hours! and i was practically begging for pain relief! luckily though i didnt have to get suction as it all came away fine i was really lucky (if i can even say that but it could've been alot worse). i think if i were in labour for a long time though i would have to give in -you'd just be exhausted. having had a little taster for whats in store i will definately be open to the option of some help!


----------



## stella123

I'm so sorry about your loss. hopefully angel will leave you a little beanie sooner or later! :) xx


----------



## wishwishwish

Not pregnancy but I adored 'One born every minute' Channel 4's and is all still available on 4od online. Bit scary but really heart warming

Wish xx


----------

